# Bella barista - finance options



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a quickie, I need a rocket machine In my life, just can't afford to pay outright at the moment!

do they offer finance options at all? If not does any other suppliers?

other option is credit card of course...

rarther stick will BB as they seem the best around regards to service and aftercare!

cheers


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Would be great if they offer finance options!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

they did set all this up I believe, then never went ahead with it. Why not just shop around and find yourself a credit card with the longest 0% option on new purchases.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Claudette did tell me that they are in the middle of setting up finance but it is taking a while to get it all sorted on the website.

Might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> they did set all this up I believe, then never went ahead with it. Why not just shop around and find yourself a credit card with the longest 0% option on new purchases.


+1

Santander doing 0% card for 23months on purchases.........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/contacts/


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah I might have to go that route it seems! The decision is, do I defo go for a rocket! That's for a new thread possibly haha


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

scottomus said:


> Just a quickie, I need a rocket machine In my life, just can't afford to pay outright at the moment!


My advice...as usual, is save your pennies and buy it when you have the money. However, I do understand that it's difficult to wait.....so rather than a credit card, why not simply get a small loan from your bank and buy the machine and grinder? that way. Whatever interest rate you get should be cheaper than a credit card.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

No I can agree, I'm usually that way inclined, but I've just bought a house and paying for my wedding :/ this seems the most feasible option. The monthly repayments won't be an issue.

Dave, surely a loan would incur more interest than a CC though? Granted I'd choose like the above a good 20+ month term


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> My advice...as usual, is save your pennies and buy it when you have the money. However, I do understand that it's difficult to wait.....so rather than a credit card, why not simply get a small loan from your bank and buy the machine and grinder? that way. Whatever interest rate you get should be cheaper than a credit card.


You can get a Santander card with 24 months interest free or MBNA with 22 months


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Machina Espresso offer finance if that's any use.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll have a look. Are they a reliable company?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

scottomus said:


> I'll have a look. Are they a reliable company?


Yes


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Whatever interest rate you get should be cheaper than a credit card.


Unlikely


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes


More so than going with BB? Or on par ?


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I was in Bella Barista today and asked them about finance. They said that they don't offer finance at the moment, but they are in the process of putting it into place. They explained that it's not a simple process and is taking longer than they anticipated, but it's in its way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

scottomus said:


> More so than going with BB? Or on par ?


On par judging from forum members' experience - they're just a smaller operation.


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

scottomus said:


> More so than going with BB? Or on par ?


I spoke to steve from Machina, and he said that they are official rocket distributors in Scotland.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you can check this out on the rocket website. Interestingly enough,some of the biggest names you would expect to be there are not, and if you check their websites no longer list rockets for sale

the finance is waiting for the appropriate software to be rewritten, but I gather this is now being actioned


----------



## Bottier (Apr 10, 2015)

You're almost always better off with a 0% credit card if you can get one or transfer the balance to, you've much more flexibility over your repayments and the third party finance providers in these cases often have archaic selection criteria. Also, they get their money by taking a cut of the retailers profits, which makes it harder for the retailer to keep the prices down for everyone in the long term.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Bottier said:


> they get their money by taking a cut of the retailers profits, which makes it harder for the retailer to keep the prices down for everyone in the long term.


Not the case in our situation. Our profit remains the same so it makes no odds to us if finance or up front purchase. Other finance companies may vary, but as I understand it the money is made on the interest charged.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> the money is made on the interest charged.


Generally how it works, the finance company pays the retailer the amount you 'borrow'


----------



## Bottier (Apr 10, 2015)

funinacup said:


> Not the case in our situation. Our profit remains the same so it makes no odds to us if finance or up front purchase. Other finance companies may vary, but as I understand it the money is made on the interest charged.


In which case you're definitely better off with a low interest credit card offer. I was thinking specifically of the 0% finance offered by V12 and similar companies who take a cut of the profit as payment rather than the ~20% APR you'll get otherwise.


----------

